# Anyone Heard of Cumulus Aided Transfer (CAT)



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there,
I,ve read about Cumulus Aided Transfer and have heard it is supposed to increase the pregnancy rate after transfer of embryo. 
Does anyone know anymore about it? Or if any of the clinics in England or abroad that provide this treatment? We have our treatment at Nottingham CARE and they haven't mentioned anything.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I hadn't even heard of it so had to google it!

I have to admit that there weren't any big adverts about it at the Fertility Show this year, and I didn't see it on the Care price list last week.

Xxx


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently the cumulus cells are extracted when they do egg collection. Normally discard these but research has shown that if the embryo is cultured with these cumulus cells you get a better quality of embryo and also they transfer some of these cells with the embryo increasing implantation rates.

http://www.ivfclinicindia.com/Cumulus%20Aided%20Transfer%20CAT/M__38

/links


----------

